# Sub w/Insur.looking for plowing work



## rjdcompany (Oct 23, 2006)

I have model year 2000 JCB 214 4X4 backhoe. I also have a 1988 / 1900 Int dump and I'm looking for work in southern NH, Near Derry/Londonderry area however I will travel if the site is large enough. Please contact at [email protected] or phone 603-264-0671


----------

